# Which face shield



## watch_art (Jul 24, 2012)

I want a new face shield that doesn't weigh a ton and wear on my neck after 30 minutes.  I don't want my head to get heavier and heavier.  Or maybe that's my respirator doing that...  :biggrin:

Anyway - I want a better face shield.

I like this one:
Buy Bionic Face Shield at Woodcraft

I don't think it would fit over my respirator.  I need something that will hold on and adjust and stay where I want it.  Don't want to spend a whole LOT of money.  

BUt any other recommendations?
Thanks!


Good grief!
Same one for half the price!
http://www.constructiongear.com/uve...lsku=UAS8500&gclid=CP7Hmb2ds7ECFWVvTAod2hsATw


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 24, 2012)

Bolle (mfg.) offer a new face shield in the marketplace. Have recently purchase one and it is both lightweight and versatile. The goggles actually separate from the face shield and can be worn as stand alone. Will try to find a pix to show you what I am suggesting. See link below.

http://www.safetyglassesusa.com/bolle-atom.html


----------



## razor524 (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S8510-Po...TF8&qid=1343166642&sr=8-3&keywords=faceshield

The Uvex Bionic Shield is what I have and it is very clear and very light.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 24, 2012)

Would a respirator like this fit underneath the Uvex?

Amazon.com: 3M R6211 Low-Maintenance Half-Mask Organic Vapor, P95 Respirator Assembly, Medium: Dean Martin: Home Improvement


----------



## Alzey (Jul 24, 2012)

razor524 said:


> Amazon.com: Uvex S8510 Bionic Shield, Black Matte Face Shield, Clear Polycarbonate Anti-Fog/Hardcoat Lens: Home Improvement
> 
> The Uvex Bionic Shield is what I have and it is very clear and very light.



+1  

The only issue I have with this shield is that there is no padding on the strap over the top of the head.  Paper towel and some electrical tape fixed that issue.  

Not sure about the respirator but I was watch a show today called "Chop cut rebuild" and a guy was doing fiber glass body work with a respirator and face shield that looks likes one of these.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah I saw some pretty cool 2 in 1s on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Cartridge-...F8&qid=1343173431&sr=8-11&keywords=respirator


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 24, 2012)

razor524 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Uvex-S8510-Po...TF8&qid=1343166642&sr=8-3&keywords=faceshield
> 
> The Uvex Bionic Shield is what I have and it is very clear and very light.



I have one too, I had a 1/2" Jacobs chuck come out of my tail stock with my first lathe.  If I didn't have that facemask on I don't think I would have vision in my left eye.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 24, 2012)

I really don't want to light this up. 
Trend's are great, my weapon of choice...but please use something!! Some think that pens aren't as abusive in the respiratoty department as say...a bowl or HF. Blow that thought right out of your b...t. Use it and live.


----------



## underdog (Jul 24, 2012)

At least wear a faceshield if not a respirator. A lack of respirator might kill you after a time, but lack of a faceshield might kill you immediately.

I recommend the Uvex Bionix. If the dang Trend were half as comfortable, and the Triton as effective as teh Trend, I might wear either one as much as I wear the Bionix. The Bionix is lightweight, fully adjustable, with a good field of vision. 

Now if Trend would just take a few hints, I'd wear it more often. Fricken thing kills my head...


----------



## Dave Turner (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the Bionic face shield from Woodcraft and I like it very much. It's light and comfortable and stays on my big head nicely. I also have the 3M respirator and can use it under the face shield without any problems.  I bought my 3M respirator from Boss Safety Products.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 24, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> I really don't want to light this up.
> Trend's are great, my weapon of choice...but please use something!! Some think that pens aren't as abusive in the respiratoty department as say...a bowl or HF. Blow that thought right out of your b...t. Use it and live.



Umm I DO wear something.  I wear a respirator with cartridges and a full face shield.  I just want a NICER face shield.  The only time I didn't have the respirator was during my first pen - and I learned my lesson QUICK with that.  Went out next day and bought a 3M. 

I'll look at the Trend (never heard of it before) but I'm still leaning towards the bionix.  
I hope the respirator I have fits under that thing.  I just might get it.


----------



## BSea (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Shawn,  I use this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Sperian-Prote...TF8&qid=1343184871&sr=1-5&keywords=faceshield

And I can wear my respirator under it.  The respirator pushes the shield out a bit, but not much.

It does stay in place by tightening a knob on the back of the head strap.


----------



## log2lumber (Jul 24, 2012)

*face shield*

+1 for the 3M.  I use it when I am not using my Trend.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 24, 2012)

I wear a Triton and when I don't wear it I use a 3M respirator and a full face shield.  The face shield with the goggles that come off is, in my opinion, not enough because it leaves your head vulnerable.  As a brain injury survivor I can attest to the fact that your skull is as vulnerable as your face and it is important to protect it.  Last year a turner was killed when a bowl exploded and hit her in her temple ,so protect the upper part of your face as well as your eyes and lower face.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 25, 2012)

Woot!  I'm gettin what Bob(O) has.  

Also - totally off topic - but I just glued in my very first tube!  

Going to make a sketch pencil.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jul 25, 2012)

So how important is it to wear safety glasses under the face shield like they say?  I wear a respirator under my face shield, but with the respirator, safety glasses don't fit right.

I figured respirator > glasses with face shield.

Oh, and I have 3M stuff all the way around.  My shield sucks though.  I like the cool luge helmet looking ones you guys have.  Might have to get one.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 25, 2012)

I just ordered a new respirator and the fancy bionic face shield.
Why a new respirator?  Because it's cheaper than ordering filters and a new strap!    Free shipping too which saved me another 6 or 7 bucks.


----------

